# Crickets after Grand Lodge (TX)



## JTM

For those that will be going to Crickets after GL, I'll be there at a table with a few folks.  

My phone number: two one four, six nine seven, five eight seven one (spelled out to avoid any ad machines from getting it).

If you'd like to stop by, I'm pretty obvious.  Tall, red hair, etc etc.  You'd be welcomed to the table.


----------



## Bill Lins

I've got supper plans for Friday but should be able to make it by 2100 or so. Let me know if y'all are going to be in town Thursday evening. nine-seven-nine, five-three-three, zero-zero-zero-six.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I assume you're talking about Friday night?


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> For those that will be going to Crickets after GL, I'll be there at a table with a few folks.


 
Why don't y'all commandeer the outdoor balcony- the weather's supposed to be nice & we'd be able to hear each other converse. Just a thought.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

If I can find my way around Waco, I'm in.


----------



## Bill Lins

Blake Bowden said:


> I assume you're talking about Friday night?


 
Yupper.


----------



## owls84

JTM said:


> If you'd like to stop by, I'm pretty obvious. Tall, red hair, etc etc. You'd be welcomed to the table.



He will be the biggest Ginger in Waco on Friday.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Brother owls84 has graciously been voluntold by way of this thread that he will be my DD. :001_tongue:


----------



## owls84

Roger that. You drive in the morning to GL and I think I can arrange the DD part.


----------



## JTM

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Why don't y'all commandeer the outdoor balcony- the weather's supposed to be nice & we'd be able to hear each other converse. Just a thought.


 
It's tough to get that one.  That's high value real estate!



owls84 said:


> He will be the biggest Ginger in Waco on Friday.


 
Damn straight.



Ashton Lawson said:


> Brother owls84 has graciously been voluntold by way of this thread that he will be my DD. :001_tongue:


 
I'm gonna need one too, I think.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I'm game for Crickets tonight after GL. It usually doesn't get packed on Friday nights until after 9 or so as the crowd shifts from the dining crowd to the more social crowd.


----------



## owls84

I am leaning towards a Taxi now. If so you can feel free to buy my beverage. Not because I am a Staff member of the best Masonic forum but because you have discovered I am the one the Dos Equis Most Intresting Guy in the World is based on.


----------



## teamf07

Just found out Crickets is across the street from my hotel, so I may be there.  Question to those who have been to Crickets, do they serve Guinness?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Yes. The have a wide selection of refreshments on tap


----------



## Dave in Waco

So where is everyone?


----------



## teamf07

Give me a few, twisted my ankle going up to balcony so I'm gimping


----------



## teamf07

I'm here........where is everyone


----------



## JTM

Kenneth Hart said:
			
		

> Any "updates" from the post GL meeting - wish I could have been with you guys this year. Yall try to keep Blake from drinking to much, but send pics ...LOL Have fun gentlemen and I look forward to hearing all about it.


Were on the balcony.


----------



## david918

Ok brothers hold it down I can hear crickets chirping all the way down here in El CampoSure wish I could have made it this year.


----------



## Dave in Waco

It was good meeting all the brothers last might at Crickets. And I would like to note that Brother Bill wore his ...! t-shirt in due and ancient form.


----------



## david918

Love it ...!


----------



## JTM

it was an awesome time  .. !

we'll definitely have to make an annual event


----------



## Dave in Waco

JTM said:
			
		

> it was an awesome time  .. !
> 
> we'll definitely have to make an annual event



Sounds like a plan


----------



## Bill Lins

Gentlemen- the First Annual MoT Grand Communication was definitely a success! The balcony worked out great- the weather was perfect, we could hear each other speak, and the incoming & outgoing scenery was spectacular! 

We discussed esoteric subjects, Masonic philosophy, jurisprudence, and the aforementioned spectacular scenery! The young guys plied me with products of fermentation in an attempt to extort from me the secrets of Freemasonry, and mostly succeeded! (Thanks for the beers, guys- first time I've closed down a bar in almost 30 years!)

Here it is: The Second Annual MoT Grand Communication will again be held @ Cricket's, on the balcony if weather permits (and it will), on Grand Lodge Friday at 9:00pm- be there!


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> It's tough to get that one.  That's high value real estate! (referring to the balcony)



Nothing to it for a Lodge Secretary!  :wink:


----------



## david918

Bill you should have called our buddy ..! and given our MOT brothers a real treat


----------



## JTM

david918 said:


> Bill you should have called our buddy ..! and given our MOT brothers a real treat


 
you have a sour sense of humor, david.


----------



## Bill Lins

You sitting on any _other_ bright ideas, David?  :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden

Next year will be...wow.


----------



## JTM

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Nothing to it for a Lodge Secretary!  :wink:


 
what was most surprising was how you sneaked past us in that shirt and went to the balcony without us noticing.  i'm still impressed by that.

that and the fact that when i asked where you were, the first thing you did was make a request for another beer.  i knew i had a really good brother to deal with at that moment.


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> what was most surprising was how you sneaked past us in that shirt and went to the balcony without us noticing.  i'm still impressed by that.



Secretaries can leap small balconies in a single bound, unless they're drunk. Then they can leap single balconies in a small bound.



JTM said:


> that and the fact that when i asked where you were, the first thing you did was make a request for another beer.  i knew i had a really good brother to deal with at that moment.


 
Priorities, my brother- priorities!  :8:


----------



## LRG

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The young guys plied me with products of fermentation in an attempt to extort from me


 
WOW.....! Oh my chimney krickets


----------



## Bro Mike

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Here it is: The Second Annual MoT Grand Communication will again be held @ Cricket's, on the balcony if weather permits (and it will), on Grand Lodge Friday at 9:00pm- be there!


 

'Cause controlling the weather it isn't a problem for a lodge secretary, right?

I was too tired to come over this time, but I will see you guys there next year.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Speaking of Bill's buddy, my WM even commented when he got the business from the crowd after going off subject Saturday.


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro Mike said:


> 'Cause controlling the weather it isn't a problem for a lodge secretary, right?


 
Of course not. :wink:


----------



## Bill Lins

Dave in Waco said:


> Speaking of Bill's buddy, my WM even commented when he got the business from the crowd after going off subject Saturday.


 
That was funny right there...  :lol:


----------



## david918

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> You sitting on any _other_ bright ideas, David?  :wink:


 
Bill I just feel that we should not be selfish and allow the other brothers to share the words of wisdom from our good buddy ...!:lol:


----------



## Bill Lins

david918 said:


> Bill you should have called our buddy ..! and given our MOT brothers a real treat


 
They, along with the rest of the Grand West, heard more than enough of his _wisdom_ when he spoke from the podium. :wink:


----------



## david918

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> They, along with the rest of the Grand West, heard more than enough of his _wisdom_ when he spoke from the podium. :wink:


 
Ouch ...!:47::47:


----------



## JTM

let's see if this works:

View attachment 1589
View attachment 1590
View attachment 1591
View attachment 1592


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Awesome! Good reminder of a great night with friends.


----------



## Bill Lins

If you think owl's eyes were red & glowing in those pictures, you should have seen them @ 0200!  :lol:


----------



## Dave in Waco

I can't believe you guys stayed until closing.


----------



## Bill Lins

A little afterwards, actually- we stood outside & visited with the GL Officers from Mexico for a little while! Y'all need to start getting in shape for next year! :wink:


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> A little afterwards, actually- we stood outside & visited with the GL Officers from Mexico for a little while! Y'all need to start getting in shape for next year! :wink:



Guess I need to join the Shiners to start training for next year.


----------



## teamf07

I was walked to my room by one of Wacos finest, turns out his grandpa was a muleskinner at some point and he remembered the gatherings they had


----------



## Dave in Waco

teamf07 said:


> I was walked to my room by one of Wacos finest, turns out his grandpa was a muleskinner at some point and he remembered the gatherings they had



That reminds me, I still need to go ask that Constable about that. LOL


----------



## Bill Lins

Dave in Waco said:


> That reminds me, I still need to go ask that Constable about that. LOL


 
Sounds like "dereliction of duty" to me!  :lol:


----------

